
Ask HN: What is your preferred JavaScript bundler, and why - prmph
With the plethora of JS bundlers, it seems hard to know why to choose one over the other. Webpack configuration is still as complex as ever, and each new version breaks my carefully constructed build tooling, especially when used with TypeScript<p>What have you found to be a reasonable simple, stable, and yet powerful JS module bundler that is friendly to TypeScript? And what is the current state of native modules feature of ES6?<p>Is SystemJS a standard here? As far as possible, I would like to stick to standards that are likely to be supported out-of-the-box by major browsers.
======
bpierre
Rollup is great: [https://rollupjs.org/](https://rollupjs.org/)

The configuration is super simple compared to webpack, see their example for a
library: [https://github.com/rollup/rollup-starter-
lib/blob/master/rol...](https://github.com/rollup/rollup-starter-
lib/blob/master/rollup.config.js)

I’m only using it for libraries at the moment, but I would like to try to use
it for apps in the future.

